# Frog ID please



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

This is one of my Mantellas. I always called it a Painted Mantella, but now am curious what she really is.

Some help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

You can contact Devin at http://www.amphibiancare.com and he could help you out. Or look up trow on here and pm him, or maybe pm KeroKero, they should be able to help you out.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks..will do.


----------



## umfrog (Jun 8, 2005)

I am pretty sure that is a Mantella Madagascariensis.

Here is a link to a pdf which shows pictures of some of the different Mantella.

http://www.senckenberg.de/odes/02-04pt1.pdf


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I was able to identify my Mantella. I had to catch her and place her in a clear container to see her underside. She has just one spot on her lower jaw which is identification for Baroni.
Madagascariensis has a horseshoe on the under jaw.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Pretty frog. Do you ever see her?


----------



## umfrog (Jun 8, 2005)

That is what I get for going by my old book.  Should have used my own updated web links then I would have seen the baroni pict right by the Madagascariensis. 

It is a very nice looking frog. I am thinking about getting some of both types from Josh at the meeting in a couple weeks.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Pretty frog. Do you ever see her?

Yes..she's out and about all the time. Her tankmate, a female Pulchra, is rather shy and rarely seen.


----------

